# Ideal first aid kit



## NYsurvivalist6 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm putting together a compact, but hopefully a useful first aid kit for my BOB. I got the basic bandaids and stuff. But I'm not sure what else would be helpful.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been interested in a paramedic kit but I can't find any that are pre made.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Antiseptic cleaning towelettes. Betadine if you or your family are not allergic to it. Ace wraps. Finger splints don't take up too much room. Benadryl for insect bites or poison ivy. Antacid. I added some dehydration salts to mine as well.


----------



## NYsurvivalist6 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Dukman. That helps quite a bit!


----------



## Ramkitten (Apr 21, 2009)

Some type of protective gloves are a good idea. I also have a CPR mask in my kit, along with an 18-inch Sam splint. I keep a small pair of scissors in there, as well. 

My first aid kit is intended for Search & Rescue work--though just first responder stuff--so I have some extras, like note-taking supplies (ie. blank SOAP notes)--but most of it is just more of the basics.

Canadian, I'll look into where some of our members get the pre-made Paramedic kits and let you know, if you'd like. 

Deb


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Having some cortizone is always good... in case of a extreme rash like the hives... having food like a RME if someone is both hurt and starving would be good keeping in mind digesting it would decrease the injured person's energy level possibly you would have to determine the level of severity... What about tweezers and scissors and alcohol? Toss in old antibiotics that aren't used up and also penicillin... A thermal blanket is good too... All I can think of at the moment... oh yeah and Tamiflu lol


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to know where to get a pre made paramedic kit. I can find the empty bags. I can also order the individual pieces but it's a pain and I don't want to have to nail down one of the doctors and ask them to write me out a list.


----------

